# What do I do after a contact print?



## Autochrome (Aug 9, 2011)

I plan on taking photos from a camera I made with photo paper but before I do this I need to know this.After I make a contact print and make a positive photo what do to the positive?Is it ready to be outside the darkroom or do I have to do something else with it before that?


----------



## ann (Aug 9, 2011)

check your other post, I replied there.  On second thought , here

1. no

2. a photo bulb not just any red light

3. yes however, adding or removing contrast is going to create some issues for you . Be sure the emulsion side of the paper and the emulsion side of the negative are facing each other. 

4. Basically, yes, unless you want to contact the print (positive) with another piece of enlarging paper which will create a negative image.

Let me understand, your going to use paper in the pin hole camera?, or film.

If you use paper, you need to load the paper and remove after exposing in the darkroom under SAFE LIGHT, then process . There is no need to go any further.

If you using film, then you need to load the film and unload it in COMPELETE DARKNESS, and process in darkness, then you can take the dry negative and make a contract print from there.


----------



## Autochrome (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks!Where can I get this photo bulb in red?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2011)

Search Results For safelight - Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## Autochrome (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks anne and o|||||||o!This makes things much easy for me!When I take some photos I will surely share them in this forum!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 9, 2011)

Not a whole lot of pinhole photography here. Do a Google search and you'll find plenty of great stuff such as this:

Making Pictures with Oatmeal Box Pinhole Cameras


You can start here:
Google


----------

